# hayden's 08/27/09 ED Trip Report



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Let me be the first to say ,,gratuliere`` ! :thumbup:


----------



## briansbimmer (May 9, 2009)

What's up with the safety vest? I assume drivers in Germany are required to keep vest in auto at all times? Does that also apply to all members of European Union?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

briansbimmer said:


> What's up with the safety vest? I assume drivers in Germany are required to keep vest in auto at all times? Does that also apply to all members of European Union?


Use search. This is covered in the wiki


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Speaking of vests, Herr Hayden, did you purchase two? Hard to tell from photo but you would of course need two.


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

hayden said:


> During the ride he asked if I was a AAA member, which I am. He suggested we stop by ADAC and pickup the toll stickers, vest, and some maps.


Do you know the address of this ADAC office?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Allow me to help*



briansbimmer said:


> What's up with the safety vest? I assume drivers in Germany are required to keep vest in auto at all times? Does that also apply to all members of European Union?


And here is the answer to your question (from the Wiki):

Safety Vest: Most EU countries (i.e. : Austria, Belgium, France, Italy, Croatia, Montenegro, Slovakia, Montenegro and Spain; Finland at night; required in Germany only for commercial vehicles) require you to carry one safety vest in the car per person, and to use it if you park on the side of the road and are outside of the car. You can use your "gift card" at the Welt to buy these at the store, or purchase one at the Mini dealer across the street. These are typically 8-9 Euro from BMW, although can be had for much less if you purchase them at a travel organization (AvD, ADAC) or auto parts store.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mcg-doc said:


> Do you know the address of this ADAC office?


It's somewhat across from the BMW Niederlassung on the Frankfurter Ring I believe.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

ADAC Gau Südbayern e.V.
Frankfurter Ring 30
80807
München

Down the road from Welt.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

ADAC is at Frankfurter Ring 30
Distance: approx 2 KM

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Frank...CjDA&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy for you... now where you plan to go with your car? Before to ask for Parking Exit Pass from Welt if you plan to leave your car in the garage...

Happy that you got Factory Plant tour, mine was close a week ago..


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Have a great time!!! The car looks beautiful!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

shpuntik said:


> Congratulations!!! Have a great time!!! The car looks beautiful!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


+1! Congrats!
Peter was our man also! Same route - pick up the car - go to ADAC office for free maps (with your AAA card) and toll stickers and to BMW store for the Vest using peter's BMW discount card. :thumbup:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Photos for now...


Congratulations Hayden 

I'm very excited for you and i know your trip is going to be wonderful, fun, and safe.

Thanks for the "live" update.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Hello All -
> 
> Our adventure has gotten off to a rough start. We arrived in Munich about two hours ago... without all 3 of our checked bags. You guessed it... Heathrow connection. :thumbdwn: I didn't expect it since the layover was over 2 hours, and it was a BA to BA transfer all within T5. I am told the bags will be on the next BA flight, 3 hours later and will be delivered to the hotel tonight. I hope to at least get my wife's bag tonight...
> 
> ...


Hayden, i believe Peter is going on vacation next month. Can you ask him if he can recommend anyone that can pick me up from the airport? My fligh arrives at 10am on September 4th.

Also if anyone in this forum can suggest/recommend who i can contact to pick me up from the airport on the 4th of September i'd very much appreciate it. If not then i guess i'll catch the train.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Speaking of vests, Herr Hayden, did you purchase two? Hard to tell from photo but you would of course need two.


Funny, I didn't think of that. I saw your post on my iPhone and picked up a second at the Welt shop.

We arrived at 7:30 am (via Peter) and were the first people in the building. At check-in I was informed our appointment time was 9 am, but our delivery was scheduled for 10:30. She asked if I would like to move it up, and I said that would be great.

Sure enough, they scheduled the simulation for 8:20, and the delivery for 9:00. It was scheduled to end at 9:30, but we didn't finish with Tom and take our victory lap until 10:40! (Lots of features to go over...)

We then grabbed some snacks at the lounge before joining the plant tour at 11:30. The tour was great, but a lot of walking for my pregnant wife - who had to use one of the men's bathrooms in the plant at one point. 

After that we headed back to the hotel to refresh and have lunch. At about 3 we hit the road to Berchtesgaden.

With literally about 30 miles on the car I was stopped by the police! I was cruising in between two cars at 160/kph (during a 120/kph limit) on the A8. A unmarked 3 series wagon had a small blue light on its dash two cars behind me. I pulled over to the next lane... and it pulled in front of me and flashed a "STOP!" sign on a LED board attached to the back window. We pulled in to next rest stop and parked. The wagon parked directly behind us - essentially blocking us in.

A man and woman got out (not in uniform), presented their badges and asked for our docs. I informed him we did not have our passports, but I have my CA DL and the car registration, etc. He informed me that *I needed to have my passport with me at all times*, which I was not aware of and didn't plan on since we were not planning to leave Germany during the day. I asked if I had done something wrong? He stated "No, its just a control check". He took the documents, asked lots of questions (was the car mine, when did I get it, where did I order it, _was it from the US (?)_, when did I arrive, etc)... and they returned to their car for about 10-12 minutes.

After the relatively long wait he returned and stated that they "believed my story" and would not have to acompany me back to the hotel to verify passport information as they would normally do. That was that.

From there we were back on the road. We really enjoyed the drive around Berchtesgaden... it's incredibly beautiful. We arrived at the Intercontinental Berchtesgaden for Dinner at about 6:30.

We ate at Le Ciel - fantastic service and food with an incredible view of the mountains and the towns below. (It turned into a 3 hour affair!)

Tomorrow we're off to Zurich!




























First impression of the car is great. I got it up to 140 mph on the A8 (after the police stop!). iDrive and Nav is super easy and very slick. iPod controls from the steering wheel are nice and easy. The head-up display is genius... and the auto dimming headlight feature works remarkably well.

The Night Vision with pedestrian dection worked as advertised as we were coming down the small road from the InterContinental at night.

A few other notes from today:

1. I asked during the tour about the cars being picked up with 0 miles. The tour guide stated that they have the ability to reset the odometer only once in a cars life at anytime, so long as the car has under 100 km on it.

2. Our delivery specialist told me that while traffic notices don't appear on the navigation for US spec. cars while in Europe as you would normally see them displayed in the States, it will receive and pay attention to traffic issues if you enable "dynamic routing". Not sure how acurate that is.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hayden said:


> Funny, I didn't think of that. I saw your post on my iPhone and picked up a second at the Welt shop.


Glad to have been of assistance.



hayden said:


> He informed me that *I needed to have my passport with me at all times*, which I was not aware of and didn't plan on since we were not planning to leave Germany during today.


Ja, that is 100% correct. You do need to have this with you. Has nothing to do with leaving the country rather with having proper identification.


----------



## Spiroman (Apr 12, 2009)

A stunningly attractive car - congratulations and enjoy!

Best regards.

Spiroman


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm loving the report and photos. The new bimmer looks great. Enjoy your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lately Theft is high for High End Germany car in Europe... so it is make sense for the cops to check and make sure everything is ok...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats Hayden. Beautiful 7. have a great trip.:thumbup:


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips about AAA, and getting pulled over. Any issues getting around on the small roads in such a beast? Parking?


----------



## briansbimmer (May 9, 2009)

Great posts, great pictures, fantastic insight, awesome car. Congrats again. Convinced me that the next one will be ED. Was on the fence but this did it for me. Thanks. I'm in the hayden fan club.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BMR2009 said:


> Any issues getting around on the small roads in such a beast? Parking?


As the first here to navigate the new 7er in Europe, I learnt one thing: be ready to press the "retract mirror" button on a moment´s notice. I do not know how I made it through a few streets but I did. Parking in proper sized spots is of course not an issue. At hotels, the staff at the front door seemed always happy to clear a spot for me and otherwise leave my car alone.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

BMR2009 said:


> Thanks for the tips about AAA, and getting pulled over. Any issues getting around on the small roads in such a beast? Parking?


Happy to help. Funny you should bring up the parking issue. We drove up to road to Cadenabbia to take the ferry (without the car) over to Bellagio. I parked the car in a standard space near the ferry. I purposely chose a spot that would prevent someone from parking behind me and blocking me in... but sure enough, on our return we found a small silver car parked directly behind us! I was upset - since we needed to be back at the hotel to check out by 4PM. :irate: (I did not want to check out early and keep the luggage in our trunk)

I walked across the street and walked into the closest building... which happened to be a hotel. I asked the gentleman at the front desk what the procedure is for dealing with a car blocking you in? He got up and asked which car? I showed him... he walked over to the cafe next door and found a woman. "Seniora... (something in italian)". She smiled and walked right outside and moved the car. I thanked the gentleman for his help and we were off...  Too bad I didn't get a picture.

As far as the roads... some are tight! Its not a problem in the cities, etc... but it can be an issue on the small roads (like those around Como). On several occasions I had to pull over and wait for a larger car (camper, etc) to pass since we both wouldn't fit.

I haven't had to pull in the mirrors yet!


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Hayden,

What was the price of premium petrol (Gas) in Germany? Where's the prieciest petrol you've seen so far on your trip?


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

briansbimmer said:


> Great posts, great pictures, fantastic insight, awesome car. Congrats again. Convinced me that the next one will be ED. Was on the fence but this did it for me. Thanks. I'm in the hayden fan club.


Thanks. We are already talking about our next ED in 3 years when this lease is up! 



Northcar said:


> Thanks for the updates. Looks like the weather is cooperating for you as well.


Can't complain at all. Sunny in Germany, overcast in Switzerland, and sunny again in Italy. It was 86 deg today in Como! The forecast for the next few days looks good as well.



BMR2009 said:


> Congratulations. Beautiful car.


Thanks BMR2009!



pkyger said:


> Congrats, Great looking car!!!!!


Thanks pkyger!



asaseaban said:


> What was the price of premium petrol (Gas) in Germany? Where's the prieciest petrol you've seen so far on your trip?


To be honest, I haven't paid attention.  I just pull in, fill up and pay. I'm using 95 grade.

We spent the morning around Bellagio. The concierge recommended we drive up and back to Cadenabbia and take the ferry across which runs every 30 minutes.

Nothing interesting to note besides thinking that the car was trapped in its parking spot upon our return on the ferry (see above post).




























In the afternoon we left for Milan. It was a short drive... 50 minutes or so. Two paid tolls on the route - first time we've had to stop and pay tolls on the trip thus far. (1.80 euro and 1.30 euro)

I don't think the car will leave the garage at all tomorrow :bawling: as we explore Milan. The day after we will have a nice long drive to Monte Carlo.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic photos, keep 'em coming. And thanks for sharing~


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Hayden,

Maybe you can let your wife watch a movie in the back (since the front DVD screen won't show any video when the car is in motion) and enjoy the rear massaging seat whilst you drive to France...but on a second thought...i think she'll rather enjoy the scenery for the drive than to be focused on an 8inch screen 

Did you get the wireless headset and remote for the rear entertainment? My first F02 came with 1 remote control and 0 wireless headset but the dealership gave me a pair of wireless headset as complementary which i'm keeping for my ED 750Li.

Enjoy the drive to France. I will be in Paris from September 6-9 so i'll assume any black on black F02 i see there is you...hehehe


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

This really seems like one of the best trips that I've read about on here. I am due for ED about the same time next year and I am thinking of doing something very similar, so I am very interested in your report since we have comparable taste in hotels. Meantime, have fun in Milan, especially, if you enjoy shopping. I know your wife is expecting, but the stuff you buy there, can still be worn in a year or two from now even in LA (at least definitely in Boston)


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice pictures and report - as someone who has recently worked at providing "realtime" coverage from Europe, I fully appreciate the dedication it takes. Many thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Great Trip*

Sounds like you are having an amazing time! Any comments about Lake Como in Mid October - We're picking up a 535xit on October 8, and plan to head south. Need spectacular idea for wife's 50th birthday?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

aherman535 said:


> Any comments about Lake Como in Mid October - Need spectacular idea for wife's 50th birthday?


Como is definately spectacular! Based on weather.com it looks like the average high would be about 72 and a low of about 42 around that time. Cooler - but not ridiculous IMO. Have a sweatshirt ready and you'll be ok.

Villa D'Este is much fancier than we had thought. In the evening people really look good.



adc said:


> Nice pictures and report - as someone who has recently worked at providing "realtime" coverage from Europe, I fully appreciate the dedication it takes.


Thanks adc!



DXK said:


> This really seems like one of the best trips that I've read about on here. I am due for ED about the same time next year and I am thinking of doing something very similar, so I am very interested in your report since we have comparable taste in hotels.


Thanks DXK... I'll be anxious to see what you do as well.



asaseaban said:


> Did you get the wireless headset and remote for the rear entertainment? My first F02 came with 1 remote control and 0 wireless headset but the dealership gave me a pair of wireless headset as complementary which i'm keeping for my ED 750Li.


I haven't even turned the screens on! I figured I'll play with that after it arrives back stateside. Which reminds me, I really should at least verify the remote is back there! 

----

We spent the day around town in Milan. A note to anyone planning a visit... avoid Mondays! Every museum in town is closed on Mondays, and many restaurants are as well. The good shops don't even open until 3PM. We did ok since we slept in, had a late breakfast at 10:30, and then spent the morning in the touresty areas (Duomo, etc):










Inside the Duomo:










We had a fantastic lunch at the Park Hyatt cafe with a view of the Galleria. It was exactly 3PM by the time we were ready to head down the main shopping streets (Monte Napoleone, etc).

My wife found some shoes (Dior) and casual blouses (Massimo Dutti) - but I abstained. Massimo Dutti is one of our favorite stores (classic and casual italian - not high-end like Armani, etc)... but it can't be found in the US. Can't imagine why they haven't opened one.

In the evening we used the pool here at the hotel and took it easy the rest of the night.

On the issue of hotels - had I the ability of a mulligan - I would probably book someplace else. The Hotel Principe di Savoia is very elegant and classy. It has the Grand Dame look and feel. The other hotels I would consider would be the Four Seasons or Park Hyatt (both more expensive than the Savoia). Both of those are directly next to the major sites. (The Principe di Savoia, however, does provide a nice e-class limo to and from the sites every 15 minutes which is nice).

We are in a "Elegant Suite" here which is a nice size with intricate wood panelling and fabric wall coverings. The bathroom has a seperate shower and tub:



















The room is elegant, but a bit tired. Perhaps its the fact we just came from another old hotel (Villa D'Este) - where the bathroom was also old with a shared tub/shower - but there we didn't care with that view!

Lobby lounge downstairs:










Anxious for our drive tomorrow to Monte-Carlo. Can't wait to get behind the wheel again. We will be staying at the Metropole (we changed from the Hotel de Paris). Good thing as I probably couldn't take 3 of these style hotels in a row!


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

hayden said:


> On the issue of hotels - had I the ability of a mulligan - I would probably book someplace else. The Hotel Principe di Savoia is very elegant and classy. It has the Grand Dame look and feel. The other hotels I would consider would be the Four Seasons or Park Hyatt (both more expensive than the Savoia). Both of those are directly next to the major sites. (The Principe di Savoia, however, does provide a nice e-class limo to and from the sites every 15 minutes which is nice).


That's why I've suggested Four Seasons, the rooms are very modern. This is the place where most fashion week participants would stay about 3 weeks from now.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

hayden said:


> My wife found some shoes (Dior) and casual blouses (Massimo Dutti) - but I abstained. Massimo Dutti is one of our favorite stores (classic and casual italian - not high-end like Armani, etc)... but it can't be found in the US. Can't imagine why they haven't opened one.


Good info, will pass it to my wife. Last time we were there, she got very frustrated about her inability to find anything exciting. I kind of felt sorry for her, and had to go out by myself to look for something. Got to Armani (their main store ) 1 min before closing, they kept it open for me for an hour until the salesman and I could figure out what it was that she might like. Went over dozens of items; had no idea what I was looking for, pretty interesting experience.
P.S. I hope you guys went to La Perla


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

DXK said:


> That's why I've suggested Four Seasons, the rooms are very modern. This is the place where most fashion week participants would stay about 3 weeks from now.


Exactly right. I should have taken your suggestion - despite the 200 euro premium per night for a smaller room!



DXK said:


> P.S. I hope you guys went to La Perla


Ha! Taking a pregnant woman into La Perla would only be recommended if you want to spoil her mood for the entire day! :rofl:


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

Definitely check in the back seat center console to verify the remote is there. If not your CA should be able to order one before the car arrive in the states.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

hayden said:


> He informed me that *I needed to have my passport with me at all times*, which I was not aware of........


I realized that this is something Americans are not accustomed to. Many countries in the world require residences to carry their ID cards, or, passports.


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

mason said:


> I realized that this is something Americans are not accustomed to. Many countries in the world require residences to carry their ID cards, or, passports.


Because we AMERICANS live in a FREE country...the home of the free and the brave.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> Many countries in the world require residences to carry their ID cards, or, passports.


<emoticon for giggle> must I therefore bring my residences with me?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

asaseaban said:


> Because we AMERICANS live in a FREE country...the home of the free and the brave.


Austria is a free country too, last time I looked. So is Germany for that matter. I would add that they have a better (read more democratic) form of government in some respects as well (after all, it was imposed upon them by Americans after the Second World War).

Freedom can be measured in many different ways. That is all I will say on this point.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

How much of your data package did you burn? I'm getting ready to buy mine and was hoping for a tip. I assume this is texting and not e-mailing?


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

It's 4:15 AM in Paris. We're off the airport shortly for our 7:35 flight. CDG -> LHR -> LAX. Let's hope our bags make it this time.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Great write-up man and beautiful car.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

BMR2009 said:


> How much of your data package did you burn? I'm getting ready to buy mine and was hoping for a tip. I assume this is texting and not e-mailing?


About 70MB. No texting. Only email, web browisng, and data transfers thru iPhone apps (news, Michelin guide, google maps, etc).


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

We've enjoyed the report hayden. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Have a nice flight home! :thumbup:


----------



## briansbimmer (May 9, 2009)

Hayden...have a safe trip home. You are so right about acceleration from a stop, wait till you try it on a road with bumps/cracks/or other uneven surfaces. It is almost like car gets confused and that is strange because it is not all wheel drive. 

My dealer left a voice mail on my home mail box about a spark plug recall for 09 750li's. I've see no other post regarding this issue on the F01, F02 board, could be that my car was built back in March of 09

58 days....what do you drive in the mean time?


----------



## briansbimmer (May 9, 2009)

One more...my 2 cents on the "turbo lag." Problem hardly noticeable in the "Sport" mode and non-exisitent in the "Sport +" mode. The car does, however, still behave strangely during hard acceleration from a stop where un-even surfaces are directly in your path. Also when hard acceleration from a stop into a turn...from a stop sign hard left/right for instance. Please try it when you get home and tell me what you think. It is hard to explain. Could be just me. 

Problem with the "turbo lag" in the "Normal" mode is you never know when someone is going to pull up and mess with you at a light. So far I have been able to comfortably leave any challengers in the dust...even with turbo lag in normal mode.  

Off to shop to finally get the part for the emergency brake/auto hold installed. Almost 2 months later. Part has been in for 6 weeks but I just have not had chance to get to shop. How did you like the "auto hold" feature, even use it?


----------



## esk (Jul 15, 2009)

What a fantastic write-up! I thoroughly enjoyed checking in every day to read your reviews and see your latest pictures. My wife loved it as well (she wants to know what kind of camera you have!). You even visited our all-time favorite spot - Villa d'Este. We were just there in June, but unfortunately the weather was not as nice as yours. Cudos too for driving in and out of Milan. We've done it many times and it certainly isn't the easiest city to navigate. 

This is my first post on Bimmerfest. I joined a few months ago when I was thinking of buying a 750. I currently have a 2010 LI with X Drive and M Sport package on order. As a matter of fact, today is its birthday. Looking forward to taking delivery later this month or early October. Cheers!


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

esk said:


> What a fantastic write-up! I thoroughly enjoyed checking in every day to read your reviews and see your latest pictures. My wife loved it as well (she wants to know what kind of camera you have!). You even visited our all-time favorite spot - Villa d'Este. We were just there in June, but unfortunately the weather was not as nice as yours. Cudos too for driving in and out of Milan. We've done it many times and it certainly isn't the easiest city to navigate.
> 
> This is my first post on Bimmerfest. I joined a few months ago when I was thinking of buying a 750. I currently have a 2010 LI with X Drive and M Sport package on order. As a matter of fact, today is its birthday. Looking forward to taking delivery later this month or early October. Cheers!


Welcome to a fellow New Englander!

Hayden is definitely due an award for such a great write-up. I am sure many people will be building their itinerary based on his experiences.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind comments and support. It was fun to have you all along. We are home now - and back in the swing of things.

A big thank you to the bimmerfest ED community who, months in advance even, helped to make sure the whole experience went smoothly.

After I catch up with work I'll be back to add a summary and some final notes.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back and thanks for a great report.:thumbup:

Good enough for Roundel Magazine. 

Cheers


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

Can this be? I'm scheduled to be on the Goliath Leader - leaving bremerhaven in 5 days! :thumbup:

Scheduled arrival in the US is Oct 11th. Adding 2 weeks for customs, VDC, and dealer delivery would mean I can expect the car around Oct 25th.

That's a full 2 weeks sooner than I anticipated based on other California delivery times posted (Nov 8th) - and would make my total wait about 47 days.


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

hayden said:


> Can this be? I'm scheduled to be on the Goliath Leader - leaving bremerhaven in 5 days! :thumbup:
> 
> Scheduled arrival in the US is Oct 11th. Adding 2 weeks for customs, VDC, and dealer delivery would mean I can expect the car around Oct 25th.
> 
> That's a full 2 weeks sooner than I anticipated based on other California delivery times posted (Nov 8th) - and would make my total wait about 47 days.


Welcome home...you guys have better weather, but we're closer to Europe!


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

briansbimmer said:


> 58 days....what do you drive in the mean time?


Back to my '04 E500 for now. I came home to a $1700 repair bill on it (I dropped it off the night prior to leaving). Front right control arms (upper and lower) - and a engine valve gasket seal. My extended warranty covered a whopping $348 of the repair. What a joke.

They wanted $4600! :nono: I told them no to replacing the rear airmatic suspension (only leaking), and no to 8 new platinum spark plugs.

I'm sure I don't need to tell you how thrilled I'll be with the included BMW maintenance.



briansbimmer said:


> How did you like the "auto hold" feature, even use it?


I used it for a few minutes a couple times... it's a neat feature. I think I'd rather use the active cruise control in stop-and-go traffic however.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mercedes. They just haven't been the same over the last ten years, IMO. I had several E55's, SL500's and S500's, just not the car they used to be anymore. 

I appreciate you sharing your experience, not to mention your tips. I leave tomorrow for my trip. 

I picked-up 50 meg for my I-phone, but I may up that to a hundred to be safe. 

You know I thought I'd bring my Garmin GPS (model 880) as a back-up and for on foot for the long walks in Salzburg, so I checked into adding Euro maps, $150. Ok!? How much for a new GPS with Euro maps? $199 at Costco!! WTF! My GPS has a translator and many conveniences in addition to maps, but adding Euro for $150 seems like extortion.

I may just use my I-phone and maps.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

BMR2009 said:


> I leave tomorrow for my trip.


Hope you have a safe and enjoyable trip! I'll be looking for your 12 hour pic...



BMR2009 said:


> I picked-up 50 meg for my I-phone, but I may up that to a hundred to be safe.
> 
> You know I thought I'd bring my Garmin GPS (model 880) as a back-up and for on foot for the long walks in Salzburg, so I checked into adding Euro maps, $150. Ok!? How much for a new GPS with Euro maps? $199 at Costco!! WTF! My GPS has a translator and many conveniences in addition to maps, but adding Euro for $150 seem like extortion.
> 
> I may just use my I-phone and maps.


I think you'll be ok with 50. Just reset your statistics when you board the plane and turn off the phone. That way you can always check exactly what you've used and "pace" yourself along the trip.

Forget the GPS, just use your iPhone. I used it all the time while walking around. The google maps is great and you can easily look up places and see if you're heading in the right direction...


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Will do.

Was the Michelin program any good? I may pick it up if you think it's a worthy companion.


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

hayden said:


> Forget the GPS, just use your iPhone. I used it all the time while walking around. The google maps is great and you can easily look up places and see if you're heading in the right direction...


But wouldn't that cost quite a bit (thinking it is considered data)?

-Harry


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

nu bee said:


> But wouldn't that cost quite a bit (thinking it is considered data)?
> 
> -Harry


Walt Mossberg has a column in today's WSJ comparing the GPS apps for the iPhone.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

nu bee said:


> But wouldn't that cost quite a bit (thinking it is considered data)?
> 
> -Harry


You buy data transmission space in advance; 50 Meg is $59, 100 Meg is $118, etc. 50 Meg is a lot of data whether it's email or downloads. Texting is .20 cents per reply, but no cost to receive on the $5.99 International Calling Plan with AT&T.



b-y said:


> Walt Mossberg has a column in today's WSJ comparing the GPS apps for the iPhone.


Good write-up, but nothing on international maps. Google will have to do I suppose. Too many darn vowels in German words.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

BMR2009 said:


> You buy data transmission space in advance; 50 Meg is $59, 100 Meg is $118, etc. 50 Meg is a lot of data whether it's email or downloads. Texting is .20 cents per reply, but no cost to receive on the $5.99 International Calling Plan with AT&T.
> 
> Good write-up, but nothing on international maps. Google will have to do I suppose. Too many darn vowels in German words.


 Is 50 meg really enough to liberally use the Google iphone maps for say a two week vacation? My data meter on my phone goes through the roof when I use the maps, but maybe that isn't accurate. :dunno:


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> Is 50 meg really enough to liberally use the Google iphone maps for say a two week vacation? My data meter on my phone goes through the roof when I use the maps, but maybe that isn't accurate. :dunno:


It really didn't seem to be that data intensive. You can always call AT&T (+1-916-843-4685) and add more during the trip if you need it.



BMR2009 said:


> Was the Michelin program any good? I may pick it up if you think it's a worthy companion.


In big cities usually your concierge in the hotel can help. The Michelin app is good for finding good places along your route and in smaller cities. It has the ability to search in a specific location or "nearby"... using your current location automatically.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Heading to the airport. I'll do my best to keep with the "Hayden" standard. 

Cheers~


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

mason said:


> I realized that this is something Americans are not accustomed to. Many countries in the world require residences to carry their ID cards, or, passports.


At least in Russia, you're allowed to carry a photocopy of your passport, in lieu of the real thing. I imagine the same would be OK in Germany/Austria.

In fact, I would find this whole "getting pulled over for no reason or probable cause" thing pretty annoying. I mean, when was the last time you got pulled over in the States for a "document check?"


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Very interesting report! Thank you for sharing. I really like your chateau hotel -- both strange & attractive.

All in all - a really fancy vacation, I must say. Congratulations!


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

coontie said:


> At least in Russia, you're allowed to carry a photocopy of your passport, in lieu of the real thing. I imagine the same would be OK in Germany/Austria.
> 
> In fact, I would find this whole "getting pulled over for no reason or probable cause" thing pretty annoying. I mean, when was the last time you got pulled over in the States for a "document check?"


About a month ago. Happens all the time near the AZ / Mexican border. Whenever we go down to Bisbee, Benson, or Tombstone, all of which are many miles north of the border, we run into spot checks on the highway for documents where all traffic has to stop and present papers. Those without papers are shuffled off to the side for a lengthy (hours) wait while credentials are checked.

So, those living elsewhere in the US would be completely mistaken to think that random document checks could not happen to them inside the US. In my well-worn experience travelling near the Mexican border requires citizenship papers to be carried lest a lengthy and unpleasant experience may (almost 'will') ensue. I have a British accent so I make sure I carry my US passport as well as my driving license. My wife just carries her license since she is more bloody-minded than I am and is spoiling for a fight with Sheriff Joe.

Frank.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

FrankAZ said:


> My wife just carries her license since she is more bloody-minded than I am and is spoiling for a fight with Sheriff Joe.
> 
> Frank.


Wait a minute, this has nothing to do with "spoiling for a fight." US Citizens are NOT REQUIRED to carry any form of ID beyond the driver's license *while driving.* And your example is unique due to the proximity of the MX border. In my 15 years of driving in the US, I've *never* been stopped just "to check the documents" -- that is illegal. Cops must have a probable cause to pull you over and those rules & regulations are pretty strict (they tilt more towards the law enforcement but they still exist).


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Sheriff Joe (Arpaio?)? The worst person your wife could pick a fight with. You two need to realize where you live and who you're tempting your fate with.


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

emdreiSMG said:


> Sheriff Joe (Arpaio?)? The worst person your wife could pick a fight with. You two need to realize where you live and who you're tempting your fate with.


Yes, and exactly. Anyone here, no matter what their politics nor what they think of Sheriff Joe or his determination to enforce the statutes, knows enough to keep on his good side should the occassion arise.

And, to the previous poster's observation about needing probable cause? Well that is easier to type into a forum than argue in the heat of a traffic stop with drawn guns. The policy in these parts is (crudely summarized) that being near the border is probable cause; that during a stop a person needs to prove their identity and through that their eligibility to be there; and any delay in proving that or waiting for the authorities to prove it to themselves is simply a matter of timing.

I don't really want to debate the legality or nuances thereof here. Interested or offended readers can research it themselves. There are plenty of cases and attempts for various people, groups, and the local media to object to the traffic stops but they continue.

As an immigrant who followed the rules, law, and process and expended large amounts of money and time in the process of becoming a US citizen I have a peculiarly black/white view on illegal immigration. Though my leanings are democrat I do have a soft-spot for Sherrif Joe on the matter. It is tough to maintain sympathy though while standing in the 110F heat, more on the black-top, as a bunch of Joe's men slowly meander around while they make calls to verify the status of my US passport and AZ driving license.

Sorry for the off-topic interlude. And now back to our regular programming.....


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

FrankAZ said:


> So, those living elsewhere in the US would be completely mistaken to think that random document checks could not happen to them inside the US. In my well-worn experience travelling near the Mexican border requires citizenship papers to be carried lest a lengthy and unpleasant experience may (almost 'will') ensue. I have a British accent so I make sure I carry my US passport as well as my driving license. My wife just carries her license since she is more bloody-minded than I am and is spoiling for a fight with Sheriff Joe.
> 
> Frank.


Every highway out of San Diego has a border crossing on the outskirts of the San Diego county has a secondary inspection where on certain days/times traffic is stopped and they look at you and flag you to go. But sometimes they do ask questions of citizenship.

You cant leave San Diego by road without getting into any check point.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

FrankAZ said:


> Yes, and exactly. Anyone here, no matter what their politics nor what they think of Sheriff Joe or his determination to enforce the statutes, knows enough to keep on his good side should the occassion arise.


Of course. The Jews busy scrubbing the sidewalks with their toothbrushes post Kristallnacht also quickly learned their place and how to keep on the "good side" of the SS.

"Sheriff" Joe is a scumbag and a criminal. The sooner he's locked up the better off we're all going to be.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

hayden said:


>


Agree. Thanks for all the pictures and write ups. Too bad the thread went off topic.

Cheers


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

hayden said:


>


Really. 
Hayden, where is the promised epilogue?


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

DXK said:


> Hayden, where is the promised epilogue?


Working on it.  I seem to have caught a bug on the way back, so I'm stuck at home for a few days...


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great write up! And nice selections of hotels  Glad you had such a wonderful time - thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

I just came across this thread-what a great write-up. Best I've ever read here! Thanks, Hayden, for all the pics and descriptions. The car looks amazing, the places you stayed look awesome; your ED was clearly in a slightly higher price category than mine! My only comment would be that you seemed to open up the car to high speeds prior to break-in mileage...is this because it's a lease or did they say that's ok with a 750?


----------



## asaseaban (Aug 9, 2005)

hayden said:


> Working on it.  I seem to have caught a bug on the way back, so I'm stuck at home for a few days...


Sorry to hear that but i know you will get better soon.

I got sick like a dog in Hamburg for almost two days and i couldnt even walk...but i got well soon enough to make the trip to Rome.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

*Recap*

We've been home over a week now and are missing Europe and the 7. It's comforting knowing that it's been loaded on its ride home already.

A testament to how much we enjoyed the trip was the fact we had already begun to talk about our next ED in the middle of it! :thumbup: It truly is a fantastic experience. Besides a few issues early on (lost baggage, "controlled" twice by the police) we had an uneventful trip with no serious issues. I can testify that having navigation on the car (as well as the head-up display) simplified things immensely and allowed us to focus on enjoying the view rather than unfolding a giant map every few minutes. I'm experiencing a little sticker shock as the Dollar managed to test a new low just as we were getting ready to come home! :yikes:

Here were our favorite moments:


Having Peter (Rolf's associate) pick us up from the Airport, and from the hotel on the morning of the delivery. He had lots of helpful advice (stopped by the ADAC office for toll stickers, vests, etc) and was a bargain. 50 euro to central Munich, 15 euro from central Munich to the Welt.
The entire Welt experience. They really treat you well and make sure you're totally satisfied.
Our first drive - to Berchtesgaden. Not much traffic&#8230; just a nice drive with incredibly beautiful scenery.
The Dolder Grand, Zurich. Someone spent a _serious_ amount of money on this hotel and it shows. The room and spa were both among the best we've ever experienced - ever. The staff however, was not. I actually had to complain about some of the staff at check-out. A real shame.
Driving through Switzerland. We thought Bavaria was pretty&#8230; parts of Switzerland were gorgeous. In retrospect - the first leg of the trip was by far the most scenic. Later drives tended to be more ordinary highway driving. (It should be said that even that was still pretty compared to So. Cal. freeway driving)
Lake Como. We certainly should have spent another day in Como.
Driving along the Côte d'Azur. We're pretty spoiled by living next to PCH&#8230; but driving along the Côte d'Azur is even prettier. Especially around Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat.
Hotel Métropole, Monte Carlo. I am so glad I changed our reservation from the Hotel de Paris. This newly remodeled hotel is only 1 block away and was absolutely incredible. The staff was the best of the entire trip. The room was beautiful. The dining throughout the hotel was also the best of the trip. (Breakfast, lunch and dinner)
St. Tropez - we should have spent more time there. A great little city with a great genuine atmosphere.
Paris/George V. Paris has so much to do that you can always enjoy yourself - no matter how many times you go back. The George V was a fabulous hotel - and our view had tons of natural light with a great view down Avenue George V.
Of course we would make some modifications given what we've learned. Milan would be first on that list of changes. Many people suggested we avoid it - but my wife was dead set on it. I felt that was the least I could do for her. A few hours in Milan are enough. It's a business city - not a tourist city.

Provence. The idea sounded good, and the photos looked pretty&#8230; but we enjoyed the coast so much more and should have spent those nights near the water instead. (St. Tropez maybe?)

We also could have spent a few more days in Munich&#8230; but we can always save that for next time!

Hotel Ratings: (rating of 1 to 5, with 5 being the best - all hotels were booked through the Fine Hotels and Resorts program from American Express except in Zurich)

*Mandarin Oriental, Munich*
Room: Mandarin Superior Jr. Suite - 4 (upgraded at time of booking)
Bathroom: 4.5 (good separate shower)
Staff: 5+
Breakfast: 5+ (absolutely fantastic buffet and a la carte choices - best of the trip by far)
Cost: Very Reasonable
Overall:







- We will without a doubt return. It was the best value (room rate) of the entire trip.

*The Dolder Grand, Zurich*
Room: Jr. Suite Deluxe, Spa Wing - 5 (upgraded at time of booking - virtuoso)
Bathroom: 5 (good separate shower)
Staff: 3 (some were very arrogant)
Breakfast: 2 (a la carte - poor menu with small portions)
Cost: Expensive
Overall:









*Villa D'Este, Lake Como*
Room: Suite - 4 (upgraded from Jr. Suite Top - room was very dated, but view was a 5!)
Bathroom: 2 (very small and dated, shared shower/tub)
Staff: 4
Breakfast: 4 (buffet)
Cost: Very Expensive
Overall:







- Mainly due to the view!

*Hotel Principe di Savoia*
Room: Elegant Suite - 4 (no upgrade - room somewhat dated, but with intricate woodwork)
Bathroom: 3.5 (separate shower)
Staff: 3
Breakfast: 4 (buffet with a la carte options)
Cost: Reasonable
Overall:







(we should have stayed at the Four Seasons or Park Hyatt - or in a whole other city!)

*Hotel Métropole *(my favorite of the trip)
Room: De Luxe Junior Suite - 5 (upgraded prior to arrival - very elegant and tastefully decorated with modern features)
Bathroom: 5 (separate shower)
Staff: 5+ (exceedingly polite and professional)
Breakfast: 5+ (fantastic in the Joel Robuchon restaurant)
Cost: Expensive
Overall:







- The only place to stay in Monte Carlo.

*Four Seasons Provence*
Room: Premier Four Seasons Executive Suite - 4 (upgraded at time of check in - rather ordinary room)
Bathroom: 4 (separate shower)
Staff: 4.5 
Breakfast: 4 (buffet)
Cost: Expensive
Overall:







- This resort made us feel as though we were in the US. (Not in a good way) Food selection and taste was poor for every meal.

*Chateu de Bagnols*
Room: Suite - 4 (upgraded at check-in)
Bathroom: 4 (shower in tub)
Staff: 4.5
Breakfast: 4
Cost: Reasonable
Overall:







- A really unique experience.

*Four Seasons George V, Paris *(my wife's favorite of the trip)
Room: Deluxe Room - 5 (no upgrade, but room was spacious, nicely decorated, and had a great view)
Bathroom: 4.5 (separate shower - only 1 sink with a large vanity)
Staff: 5 (very polite)
Breakfast: 4.5
Cost: Very Expensive
Overall:







- Highly recommended.
<O

Favorite Breakfast: Mandarin Oriental, Munich - The selection is enormous. 10 different kinds of juices, a large buffet which included numerous a la carte choices.

Favorite Lunch: Joel Robuchon at the Hotel Métropole, Monte Carlo. Very reasonably priced. Order the famous mashed potatoes on the side.

Favorite Dinner: Le Ciel at the Intercontinental Berchtesgaden / Yoshi at the Hotel Métropole (Tie). Both were phenomenal! (Both were far superior to Taillevent in Paris - and cheaper)

Random Facts:
Total Miles Driven: 1732
Total Fuel Cost: $691.64


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

hayden said:


> *Recap*
> 
> Favorite Lunch: Joel Robuchon at the Hotel Métropole, Monte Carlo. Very reasonably priced. Order the famous mashed potatoes on the side.


Thanks for the reviews. Very well done.

Some of the best things Famous Chefs do are the "common" dishes. One of my favorites is Wolfgang Puck's Meatloaf and potatoes. My wife orders it every time we are in Las Vegas. :thumbup:

Cheers


----------

